# Gifts from overseas



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Received these today from one of my vendor "friends" from overseas. They usually send some small token of their appreciation every year around Christmas. They sent me two gifts this year.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice !!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like you have some nice "friends".


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Those are nice! 
I would deffinatley wear those out.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey pretty cool! It is so cold here I think I'd need stocking caps instead of ball caps! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice lookin lids!!!!!!!!

:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....


.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice but they're fakes! No doubt about it!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Donnie....Im pretty sure we have the same friends, I have been wearing mine for 2 weeks now...Very nice of them!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice to see we have some worldwide "friends". would they happen to be in or around Germany? enjoy!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool, looks good


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Buddy of mine has the same friends as you... He got the same hat.:tongue1:

They're really sweet!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Very thoughtful of them to do that.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Nice but they're fakes! No doubt about it!


Yup, send them to us and we'll get to the bottom of this. :tongue1:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a hat fanatic and collect them,,,,I need to hunt one of those down. Very Cool!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Must have treated them well this year. 

Nice looking hats though!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool.


----------

